# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Link με Ηγουμενίτσα

## lef

Γειά χαρά σε όλους

Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, παλιότερα είχε γίνει μια επιτυχημένη δοκιμή από ομάδα του Πανεπ. Ιωαννίνων για σύνδεση από Ηγουμενίτσα με το Φρούριο στην Κέρκυρα. Έγιναν επίσης κ επιτυχημένες δοκιμές εν πλώ καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής με την παντόφλα.

Με το καλό όταν στηθεί στην πόλη της Κέρκυρας ένα δίκτυο, σκεφτείτε την επέκταση και προς τα απέναντι, για να καλύψετε περιοχές, ειδικά προς τα νότια του νησιού. (AP reflectors)

Καλή δουλεία σε όλους.
Λευτέρης
SW6JIV

Υ.Γ. Ψάχνω τις φωτογραφίες από τις δοκιμές..

----------


## MerNion

Κάπου εδω μέσα πρέπει να είναι.. τις είχα δει παλιότερα και εγώ

----------


## duck

Ωραια αντε χαρηκα για αυτο το γεγονος.και σκεφτομαι καποια στιγμη να μετακομισω προσ την κερκυρα.τωρα αν βρειτε κανα λινκ που να αναφερει αυτο το γεγονος καντε το ενα ποστ.βεβαια εγω ειμαι απο την αλλη πλευρα προς λευκιμη για οσους γνωριζουν ειναι πααααρα πολυ πιο κοντα στην ηγουμενιτσα  ::   ::   ::   ::  


lef καλως μας ηρθες κιολας. αν βρεις κατι και δεν το δω.. θα το καταλαβεις απο το αν θα απαντησω  ::  κανε ενα καλο και στειλε ενα pm  ::   ::   ::  ευχαριστω

----------


## dti

> Υ.Γ. Ψάχνω τις φωτογραφίες από τις δοκιμές..


Το συγκεκριμένο topic είναι αυτό εδώ.

Δυστυχώς δεν δουλεύουν τα links στα οποία παραπέμπει.
Μάλλον πρέπει να επικοινωνήσετε με τον brat3 για να σας δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## challenger.cwn

Όλα είναι δυνατά αν υπάρχει μεθοδικότητα, συλλογικότητα και όρεξη. Ας συγκεντρώσουμε όμως προς το παρόν τις δυνάμεις μας για την ανάπτυξη του CWMN, και στο μέλλον κάτι θα γίνει για το link αυτό!

----------


## sharky.cwn

> Γειά χαρά σε όλους
> 
> Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, παλιότερα είχε γίνει μια επιτυχημένη δοκιμή από ομάδα του Πανεπ. Ιωαννίνων για σύνδεση από Ηγουμενίτσα με το Φρούριο στην Κέρκυρα. Έγιναν επίσης κ επιτυχημένες δοκιμές εν πλώ καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής με την παντόφλα...........


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον...  ::

----------

